
User-Friendliness on Windows and Linux - prajjwal
http://feathe.rs/20120901378
======
keithpeter
I liked the analogy, but I think Neal Stephenson did the definitive one...

Search in page for "MGBs, TANKS, AND BATMOBILES" at

[http://artlung.com/smorgasborg/C_R_Y_P_T_O_N_O_M_I_C_O_N.sht...](http://artlung.com/smorgasborg/C_R_Y_P_T_O_N_O_M_I_C_O_N.shtml)

~~~
sp332
That kept getting sillier right up until the end, but this last bit is very
true:

Prospective station wagon buyer: "I know what you say is true...but...er...I
don't know how to maintain a tank!"

Bullhorn: "You don't know how to maintain a station wagon either!"

